# First Grow- Harvest Questions



## ToxicWaltz68 (Sep 10, 2007)

hey guys, first grow, appreciate any help. 

First, i have a few different plants, no clue of the strains. 
outdoor, sunlight, east coast USA.

1) One of the plants i have is a short compact bushy dude, and all the pistils the white hairs (sorry dont know termin.) are 80% pink/purple, yet there are no crystals on any of the buds. been like this for about 2 weeks, problem or just wait?

2) should i pull off all of the extra leaves that arent on branches with buds, ive seen other peoples pics and it looks like you should thin out the plant?


----------



## usandthem (Sep 11, 2007)

The chrystals are what contain the thc. Let your plants grow. You should have at least a month of growing time left depending on your location.Don't pull any leaves either. They are the solar panels that collect the light that your plant uses to convert water,air and nutrients into growth which equals bud.Good luck from where the grass is blue.


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 11, 2007)

Take a peak at the pics around the forum... The "crystals" grow on the bud and leaves, not the pistils.  Do not chop and leaves off either.  These are the powerhouses of the plants.   Pics would always be helpful...


----------



## ToxicWaltz68 (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks guys, i pulled some leaves already at the top of the plant maybe a week ago, guess i should have been more patient. by looking at everyones pics the leaves are so thin and on mine i have huge leaves and a lot. but its my first grow and this is all about learning all about it and getting experience. thanks dudes i wont pull any more.


----------

